

Y Combinator Book? - jason_stidd

Techstars has a book advertised. Does Y Combinator have a book? If so I'd be excited to read it. I may not get picked for opportunity to receive funding, but I would still like to benefit as much as possible form their experience.
======
pg
[http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Problem...](http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-Problem-
Solution/dp/1430210788)

[http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Painters-Big-Ideas-
Computer/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Painters-Big-Ideas-
Computer/dp/1449389554)

<http://ycombinator.com/lib.html>

------
jason_stidd
Thank you.

